# ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2017)

Redaktionell

*Werbung ARTE: „Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber“.*​
ARTE hat uns gebeten, für Ihre heutige Sendung zum Thema Kormoran und Otter zu werben.

Heute Abend um 19 Uhr 40 strahlt Arte im Rahmen seiner Sendung "RE: " die Reportage „Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber“ aus. Die Sendung steht aber jetzt bereits in der Mediathek zur Verfügung.

Dazu ARTE:


> Die Bestände von Fischottern und Kormoranen haben sich in Deutschland mittlerweile erholt. Das bereitet vielen Fischern Probleme, denn die hungrigen Tiere bedienen sich gerne in ihren Teichen. ARTE Re: geht dem Konflikt auf den Grund.
> 
> Zu unserer Reportage haben wir einen Trailer produziert: www.facebook.com/REbyARTE/videos/10155300535773869/



Hier gehts direkt zur Sendung:



https://www.arte.tv/de/videos/071436-010-A/re-abgefischt/

Thomas Finkbeiner

*Weitere Infos zum Thema:*

Zum Thema Prädatoren und Menschen gibts auch aktuellste Forschung aus Schweden (75 % Kormoranreduktion erhält Kormoranbestand, schützt und nützt Fischbestand und Menschen)

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333428

Zum Thema Otter auch Infos aus Österreich, wo erste Otter entnommen werden dürfen:

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=332539


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2017)

*AW: ARTE: „Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber“.*

Dazu muss ich übrigens anmerken, dass hier ein NABU - Mann (Erwin Hemke) mir aus dem Herzen spricht:
*Er ist gegen den extremistisch einseitigen Schutz von Fischräubern, für eine Reduzierung, für ein gemanagtes Miteinander!*

So wie auch der schwedische Forscher (siehe Link oben) ..!!

So, dass der Kormoran als Bestand genauso erhalten bleibt, wie aber auch Fischbestände - und auch die Nutzung der Fischbestände durch Menschen.

*Ich lobe das ausdrücklich, was dieser NABUist hier gesagt hat!!*

Ab min 28.30 min
_"Wir MÜSSEN die Bestände regulieren. Nicht ausrotten, aber auch nicht ins Uferlose auswachsen lassen"._ 

*Leider ist das wohl eine Minderheitsmeinung im extremistisch-einseitig Räuber-Vollschutz wollenden NABU... *

Der anglerfeindliche NABU-Bundespräsident Tschimpke zeigt ja klar, was er von sowas hält, wenn er Spendenaufrufe startet, um den "bösen" Anglern und Bauern in Niedersachsen  "Gewässer wegzukaufen":
NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....


Mehr Hemke und weniger Tschimpke könnte dafür sorgen, dass der NABU von richtigen Naturmenschen wie Anglern (und nicht nur von NABU-Schreibtischtätern und Spendensammlern)  wieder ernster genommen werden könnte..


----------



## junglist1 (27. November 2017)

*AW: ARTE: „Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber“.*

Auf jeden Falll ein überraschend sachlicher Bericht. Kommt mir fast so vor das sich diese in letzter Zeit häufen .


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*

naja, häufen würd ich nicht sagen.

Aber es kommt immer wieder doch mal vor, dass nicht einseitig nur extremistische Alles-Schützer, sondern auch richtige Menschen von draussen aus der Praxis mal zu Wort kommen, ohne dass es gleich verfälscht wird. 

Dazu dann noch die geikle Aussage vom Nabu - Mann - passt scho..


----------



## zokker (27. November 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*

Dafür zahle ich doch gerne meine GEZ Gebühren. Tolle Sendung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*

Da waren sie mal nicht so schlecht angelegt wie sonst oft im schützergeprägten ÖR, das stimmt.

Ganz schlimm inzwischen SWR diesbezüglich


----------



## geomas (27. November 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*

Guter Beitrag, typisch arte. Ist eben Qualitätsfernsehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*

würd ich nicht grundsätzlich unterschreiben, aber nicht ganz so einseitig wie viele andere OR-Sender


----------



## uwe Leu (27. November 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*

Hallo Danke für den Tipp,
ich habe Kumpels per What Up informiert, Interessant das der alte Mann im Bericht der Stärke von 300.000 Mitglieder beim BUND bewusst ist, schade das dieses Bewusstsein unserem Landesangelverband in MVP komplett fehlt.
Das ist einfach nur erbärmlich, aber wir (einige wenige Angler) kämpfen weiter.
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*



uwe Leu schrieb:


> Das ist einfach nur erbärmlich, *aber wir (einige wenige Angler) kämpfen weiter.*
> Gruß Uwe


#6#6#6#6

Solche Kommentare lassen mich auch immer weitermachen.
Dnke dafür!!


----------



## angler1996 (27. November 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*

das Teil ist nicht schlecht ( naja das ist auf Arzgebigsch schon ein Lob)
 die Diskussion zwischen dem Nabu-Typ und dem Fischer
 macht eines wiedermal deutlich
 es muss endlich klar sein, wohin die ganzen Naturschutzprojekte in einer Kulturlandschaft gehen sollen,
 da schließe ich die Wiederansiedlungsprogramme Lachs etc mit ein.
 welcher Zustand soll eigentlich hergestellt werden
 welche Konsequenzen hat das für die vorhandene Flora/Fauna

 Wer sich wundert, dass der Nabu was erreicht -hinter Nabu steckt ne Ideologie- hinter Angelvereinen, in Verbänden noch viel schlimmer, ein Zusammenschluss von Leuten, die ein Hobby ausüben und das jeder nach seiner Auffassung, die er schlimmstenfalls als Ideologie  vor sich her trägt:m


----------



## BERND2000 (28. November 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*

Kormoran und Fischotter in diesem Zusammenhang in einem Satz, sagt auch etwas aus oder?

 Kormorane sind längst ein allgemeines Problem und die Vögel sind kaum seltener als Stockenten.
 (Ein Beispiel für völlig aus Ruder gelaufener Arten und Tierschutz entgegen dem Naturschutzgedanken und dem Artenschutz)
 Otter sind sehr selten können aber lokal für Betroffene zum Problem werden.
 Vermutlich würden diese gar weniger an die Fischteiche gehen, wenn nicht durch den Kormoran heute die Fischdichte außerhalb von Teichanlagen so ausgedünnt wäre.
 So aber lockt sie das vermehrt.
 Selbst ein Vertreiben von Wildtieren funktioniert halt nur dann, wenn in der Natur genug Futter ist.

 Wer das in einen Topf wirft, hat kaum mehr Verständnis für Naturschutz wie die Gegenseite, die einfach keine Naturnutzung mehr bedenkt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*

Gut fand ich, wie der "putzige Otter" als "Tierquäler" dargestellt, der Fische nur zum Teil frisst, mehr killt als er fressen kann und zudem wie "Fische da qualvoll an Verletzungen vom Otter sterben"..

Dass selbstverständlich Otter grundsätzlich was anderes ist als Kormoran, ist klar. 

Schön ist da Niederachsen, wo die Otterchefin sogar Angler lobt (AVN, vorletzte Hannovermesse, die Otter hätten ohne Anglerbesatz ja nix zu fressen).

Und selbstverständlich sind Otter mehr durch  Verkehr gefährdet als durch sonstwas - so ist das in Kulturlandschaften. Anpassen oder zurück in die Natur, wo es keine Strassen gibt..

Zudem sind Otter nun mal lokal ein Problem, und da muss man sich wehren dürfen oder - wenn dem Staat Otter wichtiger sind als nachhaltig, regionale Produktion - der Staat stellt dem betroffenen Fischzüchter Geld und Personal für Einzäunung und Instandhaltung zur Verfügung. 
Macht er das nicht, gehts  ihm NICHTum Otter, sondern schlicht GEGEN Fischzüchter, Angler etc.. 

NABU verseucht halt (Staatsekretär Flasbarth BMUB ist Ex-NABU-Chef).  Solche NABU-Leute wie im Filmbeitrag gibts halt leider viel zu wenig:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dazu muss ich übrigens anmerken, dass hier ein NABU - Mann (Erwin Hemke) mir aus dem Herzen spricht:
> *Er ist gegen den extremistisch einseitigen Schutz von Fischräubern, für eine Reduzierung, für ein gemanagtes Miteinander!*
> 
> So wie auch der schwedische Forscher (siehe Link oben) ..!!
> ...


----------



## Franky (28. November 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*

Ich bin leider auf der Hälfte eingepennt |schlafen|peinlich
War einfach zu kaputt... #c
Aber was ich bis dato wahrgenommen hatte, ist sehr gut gewesen. Gut, dass der Beitrag hier verlinkt ist, so kann ich den heute Abend noch mal sehen! :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*

So sind wir  halt ;-) 
Dann haste den (bis dato einzig vernünftigen, den ich kenne) NABU-Kollegen noch gar nicht gesehen - kannst Dich drauf freuen..


----------



## berko (28. November 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*

#6 Ein sehr sehenswerter Beitrag!!

Petri Berko


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*

Ganz genau!!


----------



## Matze 28 (29. November 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*

Jepp Fand ich auch, gut gemacht. Und der Link wurde natürlich  mehrfach geteilt. ; -)


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*

So muss das - sowas muss man bekannt machen. 

Gerade wenn man mal einen NABU-Mann findet, der tatsächlich Ahnung hat von Natur und Zusammenhängen wie der im Film!!!


----------



## dieangeln (29. November 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*

Sehr objektive Reportage,als Jäger kann ich sagen das wenn der Kormoran freigegben wird es kaum Jagdlich zu reguliern sein wird da die Bestände zu hoch sind.
Früher hat man in die Brutkolonien eingegriffen das wäre sehr effektiv.So auch der Vorschlag vom Berufsfischer in Mecklenburg.

Grüße Dietmar.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*

Alles zusammen:
Zur Reduzierung Eingriff ins Brüten, Gift etc. (ist ja bei Ratten auch kein Problem), zu direkter Gefahrenabwehr bei Einfall/Durchzug in sensible Gewässer direkt schiessen vor Ort.


----------



## dieangeln (29. November 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Alles zusammen:
> Zur Reduzierung Eingriff ins Brüten, Gift etc. (ist ja bei Ratten auch kein Problem), zu direkter Gefahrenabwehr bei Einfall/Durchzug in sensible Gewässer direkt schiessen vor Ort.



Gift kommt in Deutscland nicht in frage da gibts andere möglichkeiten die aufwendig sind aber effektiv.


----------



## Taxidermist (29. November 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*



dieangeln schrieb:


> Gift kommt in Deutscland nicht in frage da gibts andere möglichkeiten die aufwendig sind aber effektiv.



Ist doch nur Provokation, der Thomas weiß selbst wie unrealistisch dies ist!

Jürgen


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. November 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*



dieangeln schrieb:


> Gift kommt in Deutscland nicht in frage da gibts andere möglichkeiten die aufwendig sind aber effektiv.



Da ein sinnvoller Ansatz bei Kolonievögeln wie dem Kormoran immer über die Verminderung von Nachwuchs kommen muss, ist Gilft hier eh Quatsch. Viel effizienter ist das unfruchtbar machen von Eiern (z.B. einölen) oder die Zerstörung der Gelege.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ist doch nur Provokation, der Thomas weiß selbst wie unrealistisch dies ist!
> 
> Jürgen


grins - diesmal haste mich erwischt ;-)))


----------



## steinbecker (29. November 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*

Meine lieben Mitangler,

in Deutschland soll es 5 Mio. Angler geben. Das sind etwas mehr als 300 000.
Es müsste nur mal Menschen geben, die alle diese Angler erreichen, vereinen und den Politikern Druck machen. Leider sehe ich das auch bei den Angelverbänden nicht.


----------



## Heidechopper (29. November 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*

Leider können wir Angler uns zwar an unsere Verbände wenden, aber deren Tatenlosigkeit zeigt ja, das diese auch von militanten Naturschützern unterwandert sind. Man sollte deren Schonzeit auch aufheben!


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*

Scheinbar ist der NABU-Mann im Film weiter als viele Verbandsvertreter..


----------



## dieangeln (29. November 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Da ein sinnvoller Ansatz bei Kolonievögeln wie dem Kormoran immer über die Verminderung von Nachwuchs kommen muss, ist Gilft hier eh Quatsch. Viel effizienter ist das unfruchtbar machen von Eiern (z.B. einölen) oder die Zerstörung der Gelege.



Servus,ganz genau.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*

Sind wir uns ja einig. 
Dass aber lokal in akuten Gefährungssituationen auch Abschuss und Vergrämung als Sofortmaßnahme bei einer schon lange nicht mehr gefährdeten Art wie Kormoran möglich sein MUSS - grundsätzlich, und nicht als zu genehmigende Ausnahme  - auch darüber sollte Einigkeit herrschen ..


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*

Auch hier sieht man, wie dringend einvernehmliches Management zur Reduzierung der erst seit 1994 am Chiemsee brütenden Art notwendig wäre, statt einseitig-extremistischer Vollschutz seitens NBAU, BUND; GRÜNE etc..:
*Kritischer Kormoranbestand am Chiemsee*
https://www.berchtesgadener-anzeige...kormoranbestand-am-chiemsee-_arid,372984.html


----------



## Fruehling (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch hier sieht man, wie dringend einvernehmliches Management zur Reduzierung der erst seit 1994 am Chiemsee brütenden Art notwendig wäre, statt einseitig-extremistischer Vollschutz seitens NBAU, BUND; GRÜNE etc..:
> *Kritischer Kormoranbestand am Chiemsee*
> https://www.berchtesgadener-anzeige...kormoranbestand-am-chiemsee-_arid,372984.html



Nochmal und immer wieder die Frage, wie Du dir dieses "einvernehmliche Management" eigentlich vorstellst?

Nimmst Du sowas: _"...Immer wieder erteile die Regierung von Oberbayern deshalb  Ausnahmegenehmigungen, die Kormorane unter bestimmten Bedingungen  abzuschießen. Doch die seien so streng, meinte Lex, dass er und seine  Kollegen kaum 20 Tiere pro Jahr erwischen würden. Zudem müssten die  Jäger nah heran und die Tiere würden inzwischen sogar deren Boote  erkennen und flüchten..."_ gar nicht mehr wahr?

Wäre wirklich toll, würdest Du mal konkret werden, Danke!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*

Wie vom Schwedenprofessor angeregt Aufhebung Schutz und Reduktion um 75%, nicht nur lokal wie in Bayern hier (in B-W wirds schon schwierig), sondern am besten europaweit  - oft genug geschrieben..

Ausser Schützerfreunden und -trollen, der spendensammelnden Ökomafia und ihrem parlamentarischen Arm, den giftGRÜNEN, glaubt eh kein einigermaßen gerade denkender Mensch, dass man massenhaft vorkommende Tiere wie den Kormorane noch irgendwie schützen muss.  

Musst Du nicht (und auch kein anderer) begreifen - und nochmal erklär ichs Dir auch nicht...

Da sind ja selbst NABU-Leute weiter:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dazu muss ich übrigens anmerken, dass hier ein NABU - Mann (Erwin Hemke) mir aus dem Herzen spricht:
> *Er ist gegen den extremistisch einseitigen Schutz von Fischräubern, für eine Reduzierung, für ein gemanagtes Miteinander!*
> 
> So wie auch der schwedische Forscher (siehe Link oben) ..!!
> ...


----------



## Fruehling (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*

Du hattest und hast keinen Grund mir das Wort im Mund umzudrehen.

Es ging und geht nämlich nicht darum, daß hier jemand was schützen will, sondern darum, wie man sich das von dir schon fast gebetsmühlenartig und vollmundig wiederholte "Kormoranmanagement" bei aktueller Gesetzeslage vorstellen darf.

Entspringt es hingegen lediglich irgendwelchen Tagträumereien, schließt sich sogleich die Frage an, wen Du eigentlich der Trollerei bezichtigst?

Ansonsten spielt es in Bayern überhaupt keine Rolle, wer an den Kormoranschutz glaubt, solange Hotte das Sagen hat. Denn wenn ich richtig informiert bin, ist der Chiemsee nicht nach S-H oder B-W umgezogen.


----------



## fishhawk (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*

Hallo,

Vergrämung und Bestandsregulierung sind zwei paar Stiefel.

Die 75% wären nur zu schaffen, wenn länderübergreifend die Fortpflanzung reguliert würde.

Mit Vergrämung erreicht ggf. nur lokal begrenzt was. An kleineren Fließgewässern wahrscheinlich mehr, als an größeren Seen.

Wenn täglich Jäger am Fluß unterwegs sind, lernen die Vögel schon, wo Gefahr droht. Allerdings verlagert sich das Problem dann halt nur an andere Strecken und der Nachschub aus dem Norden reißt deswegen auch nicht ab.

Trotzdem finde ich es besser, als gar nicht s zu tun.


----------



## Fruehling (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Vergrämung und Bestandsregulierung sind zwei paar Stiefel.
> 
> ...



 Sehe ich auch so.

 Die 75% entspringen halt romantischen Träumereien...


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Vergrämung und Bestandsregulierung sind zwei paar Stiefel.
> 
> Die 75% wären nur zu schaffen, wenn länderübergreifend die Fortpflanzung reguliert würde.


Logisch - aber schön, wenn selbst NABUisten das schon begreifen und für Reduktion eintreten.

Sag ich doch immer schon, dass Reduktion und Vergrämung 2 notwendige Seiten der selben Medaille sind, will man nicht ausrotten, sondern für alle (inkl. Fischbestände und deren menschliche Nutzung) auch schützen..

Bezweifeln eh nur noch nur Schützertrolle  und Hardcore-NABUisten und giftGRÜNE.....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*

Die Regulierung des Bestandes wäre durch Störung des Brutbetriebes möglich und wurde auch schon betrieben. Ist aber seit 2008 in BW verboten. Es wurden nistende Paare mit Lichtquellen vertrieben, ebenso geht es mit Knallkörpern.

Damals von unter Regierung der giftgrünen  Parteien cdu/fdp beschlossen worden


----------



## fishhawk (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*

Hallo,



> Es wurden nistende Paare mit Lichtquellen vertrieben, ebenso geht es mit Knallkörpern.



Ist zwar ein Ansatz, aber m.E. nur kurzfristig. Die werden dann halt woanders brüten und ggf. dezentraler. Und der Nachschub aus dem Norden reißt deswegen auch nicht ab.

In großen Brutkolonien die Eier unfruchtbar machen, damit die Elterntiere erfolglos weiterbrüten, scheint die sinnvollste Maßnahme zu sein. Aber auch dafür braucht man die Genehmigung und das Personal. Und das ganze dann flächendeckend.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*



fishhawk schrieb:


> In großen Brutkolonien die Eier unfruchtbar machen, damit die Elterntiere erfolglos weiterbrüten, scheint die sinnvollste Maßnahme zu sein. Aber auch dafür braucht man die Genehmigung und das Personal. Und das ganze dann flächendeckend.


#6#6#6
Plus Vergrämung durch Abschuss lokal wo nötig..

Sinnvoll und zielführend statt schützergeprägt und Kormoranstreichelnd.

@ Testudo:
Ja, leider sind fast alle Parteien zumindest teilweise irgendwo schützerverseucht inzwischen.

Anderes Thema, aber hier muss Lobbyarbeit ansetzen, die Deutungshoheit gegenüber spendensammelnder Schützerindustrie wieder zurück zu gewinnen..

Dann wäre es auch einfacher, vernünftige, gemeinsame Managementmaßnahmen zum Erhalt Kormoran und Schutz Fischbestände und menschliche Nutzung statt einseitig extremistischen Vollschutzes durch- und umzusetzen..


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meine Aussage bezieht sich darauf,  das  sich Temperatur des Eies absenkt daher "Kaltei" genannt, dirgendwann Vögel brüten weiter, aber der Schlupferfolg ist sehr gering.

Das dies in den Brutkolonien erfolgen muss ist selbstverständlich. 

Aber genau so wurde es am Bodensee sicher auch gemacht, der Schwab ist viel zu sparsam, um den Baum dauerhaft zu beleuchten. Daher dürfte die Kolonie auch nicht vertrieben werden.


Edit: also nicht kurzfristig, sondern langfristig.


----------



## Fruehling (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> #6#6#6
> Plus Vergrämung durch Abschuss lokal wo nötig..
> 
> Sinnvoll und zielführend statt schützergeprägt und Kormoranstreichelnd.
> ...



Gewaltige, leere Worthülsen - wie sinnvoll wäre da ein Stufenplan, der sich step by step dem Ziel nähert!


Step 1: Entseuchung der bundes- und europaweiten schützerverseuchten Parteien!
Step 2: Bundes- und europaweite, breite Zustimmung in der Bevölkerung erreichen!
Step 3: Mittel für Vergrämung/Dezimierung bereitstellen!
Step 4: Personalbeschaffung/-freistellung für Step 3!
Step 5: Entsorgung zehntausender Kormorankadaver durch Dezimierung sicherstellen!
Step 6: Im Falle des Scheiterns von Step 4, die Mittel aus Step 3 für alternative Ansätze der Forschung zur Verfügung stellen! (Entwicklung einer "speziellen" Kormoranseuche?)
Wie weit ist man bis jetzt?

Ich persönlich sehe keine anderen Chancen, zumal den Kormoranen Tag für Tag durch fortwährenden Besatz der Vereine aufs Feinste der Tisch gedeckt wird.

Wer will es den Vögeln vor diesem Hintergrund eigentlich verübeln, daß alles so ist, wie es ist und sich auch nichts nennenswert ändert?

Lokale Erfolge durch Eier Anmalen, Auskühlen, Erhitzen oder gar gruselige Geschichten Vorlesen sind vor dem Ausmaß der Katastrophe sicher aller Ehren, nur unter dem Strich nicht der Rede wert!

Wer das nicht so sieht und meint, bloßes Rumramentern in irgendwelchen Foren würde die dauerhafte Lösung auch nur einen Zentimeter näher in Reichweite bringen, hat Grundsätzliches wahrlich nicht begriffen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*

Und es geht hier schlicht drum, ALS ERSTER PUNKT schlicht den Schutz aufzuheben für eine nicht gefährdete Art, um sinnvolle Maßnahmen überhaupt ergreifen zu können.

Wer weiter einseitig-extremistischen Schutz Schutz für nicht gefährdete Arten will wie NABU, BUND, PETA und Konsorten, wird wissen warum ..

Denn auch da ist der vernünftige NABU-Mann im Film auch schon weiter - aber eben im NABU leider in der Minderheit.


----------



## Fruehling (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*

Entweder, Du hast meinen Beitrag nicht gelesen oder ihn nicht verstanden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*

Ich hab doch nix zu deinem Beitrag geschrieben -  wie kommste drauf. Nur ein allgemeines Statement.

Warum sollte ich was zu Deinem Beitrag schreiben?


----------



## Fruehling (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und es geht hier schlicht drum, ALS ERSTER PUNKT schlicht den Schutz aufzuheben für eine nicht gefährdete Art, um sinnvolle Maßnahmen überhaupt ergreifen zu können....



Schrieb ich bereits - Step 1...


----------



## smithie (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Wer das nicht so sieht meint, bloßes Rumramentern in irgendwelchen Foren würde die dauerhafte  Lösung auch nur einen Zentimeter näher in Reichweite bringen, hat  Grundsätzliches wahrlich nicht begriffen.


Na ein Glück, dass Du die einzige Lösung kennst!

Du lamentierst doch hier auch nur rum, dass das alles nicht machbar ist - scheinbar ist das Teil des Weges zur Lösung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*

Studie: Kormoran auf Stand Mitte 90er reduzieren


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329854


----------



## Fruehling (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*



smithie schrieb:


> Na ein Glück, dass Du die einzige Lösung kennst!
> 
> Du lamentierst doch hier auch nur rum, dass das alles nicht machbar ist - scheinbar ist das Teil des Weges zur Lösung.



Lies einfach nochmal hin, was ich dazu schreibe, daß das nicht machbar ist. #h


@Thomas
Und wie? Immer nur nach Lösungen ohne praktikablen Hintergrund rufen und doch selber keine anbieten, hältst Du bereits für eine Lösung?


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*

?? 
Hab nur ne weiter aktuelle Studie gebracht, die wir zum Thema bereits veröffentlicht hatten.......

Is natürlich nicht von NABU, BUND oder PETA - tut mir leid........


----------



## Fruehling (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*

Und das hältst Du bereits für eine Lösung?

Ich habe den Eindruck, Du verstehst die Frage gar nicht...


PS: Sorry, aber es geht doch längst nicht mehr ums Ob! Es geht ums Wie!
Da kannste weitere 100 Studien, die sich mit der Frage nach dem Ob beschäftigen, zitieren, verlinken oder rückwärts aufsagen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*

Ich hab den Eindruck, das muss ich auch nicht bei Deinen Fragen..

Ich beschäftige mich momentan eher hiermit:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dazu muss ich übrigens anmerken, dass hier ein NABU - Mann (Erwin Hemke) mir aus dem Herzen spricht:
> *Er ist gegen den extremistisch einseitigen Schutz von Fischräubern, für eine Reduzierung, für ein gemanagtes Miteinander!*
> 
> So wie auch der schwedische Forscher (siehe Link oben) ..!!
> ...



Studie: Kormoran auf Stand Mitte 90er reduzieren


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329854



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zur Untersuchung gibt es auch einen kurzen Videoclip der Universität Stockholm:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPwLXHYt3xs



Erste Fischotterentnahme in Österreich


----------



## Fruehling (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich hab den Eindruck, das muss ich auch nicht bei Deinen Fragen..
> 
> Ich beschäftige mich momentan eher hiermit:...



Deshalb war ja extra für dich mein PS. :k

100 weitere Verlinkungen deiner Art werden daran nichts ändern. Was hältst Du von einem bißchen Problemlösungsorientierung mit konkreten Vorschlägen, die sich mit dem Wie befassen?

Daß Ob steht doch wirklich seit langem außer Frage, oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*

Ich halt viel von allem möglichen, aber nicht allem, was manche so rumposten...

Meine Intention ebenso wie alle Lösungsmöglichkeiten sind x-mal gepostet. 

Dass Dir die nicht passen nehm ich schlicht hin. 

Wer begreifen will, begreift - andere warten halt bei Winteranfang schon aufn Frühling.....

Ein freies Land........


----------



## Fruehling (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*

Okay, dann von dir eben wieder keine realistischen Lösungsansätze, denn wildes Rumgeballere funktioniert nunmal äußerst schlecht in Kulturlandschaften. Ob mir das paßt oder nicht, spielt dabei überhaupt keine Rolle.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*

stimmt  - aber ich bemühe auch mir sinnlos erscheinende Fragen, mit meist absehbarer Zielsetzung der Fragesteller, im Rahmen meiner bescheidenen  Möglichkeiten zu beantworten, um nicht unfreundlich zu erscheinen...

Und selbstverständlich funktioniert Jagd schon seit Jahrhunderten in Kulturlandschaften - die Jagd als "wildes Rumgeballer" zu bezeichnen passt eher zu schützergeprägten NABUisten (die mit weniger Verstand als der verständige NABU-Kollege aus dem Film, der Kormoranreduktion fordert).
Denn zu Anglern, deren natürliche Verbündete immer noch eher Jäger als spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie sind ..

An den Worten (wie "wildes Rumgeballer" statt Jagd oder Vergrämungsaschüsse) erkennt man dann oft, was jemand wirklich meint und wo jemand wirklich stehen könnte.....

Freue mich auf meine nächste Drück- oder Treibjagd (leider ohne meinen verstorbenen Vater (Jäger)), aber als Treiber lass ich mir das "wilde Rumgeballer" weiterhin nicht entgehen....


----------



## Fruehling (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*

Wieviele von wievielen waren es, die per Ausnahmegenehmigung im tiefGRÜNEN Bayern geschossen werden durften?

Immer noch nicht alles klar?

Step 1 und Step 2 wären mal erst zu erledigen, bevor man bzgl. des Kormorans überhaupt an einen zweifelhaften Jagderfolg denken sollte. Alles andere ist völlig realitätsfremd!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*

ooch mir ist mehr klar geworden bei der "Unterhaltung" als Du glaubst - Wörter entlarven.. 

Bleib Du mal bei rumballern, ich geh weiter mit jagen..


----------



## Hering 58 (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> stimmt  - aber ich bemühe auch mir sinnlos erscheinende Fragen, mit meist absehbarer Zielsetzung der Fragesteller, im Rahmen meiner bescheidenen  Möglichkeiten zu beantworten, um nicht unfreundlich zu erscheinen...



#6 Stimmt #6#6#6


----------



## Fruehling (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Bleib Du mal bei rumballern, ich geh weiter mit jagen..



Ich freue mich solange auf deine nächsten Links über die Dringlichkeit der Kormorandezimierung. #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > stimmt  - aber ich bemühe auch mir sinnlos erscheinende Fragen, mit meist absehbarer Zielsetzung der Fragesteller, im Rahmen meiner bescheidenen  Möglichkeiten zu beantworten, um nicht unfreundlich zu erscheinen...
> ...


Danke...


----------



## smithie (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Lies einfach nochmal hin, was ich dazu schreibe, daß das nicht machbar ist. #h


Nix für ungut, aber nur weil du meinst die allein gültige Lösung zu haben und die in deiner Welt nicht machbar ist, müssen dir ja nicht alle anderen zustimmen. 

Allein schon dein Punkt „die breite Bevölkerung hinter sich bringen“, bevor man weiter macht... vielleicht so wie bei Diesel  und glyphosat? 
Wo träumst du denn, dass Politik was damit zu tun hat, was die breite Bevölkerung denkt oder will??


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*



smithie schrieb:


> Nix für ungut, aber nur weil du meinst die allein gültige Lösung zu haben und die in deiner Welt nicht machbar ist, müssen dir ja nicht alle anderen zustimmen.
> 
> Allein schon dein Punkt „die breite Bevölkerung hinter sich bringen“, bevor man weiter macht... vielleicht so wie bei Diesel  und glyphosat?
> Wo träumst du denn, dass Politik was damit zu tun hat, was die breite Bevölkerung denkt oder will??



Ich glaube zumindest, das die Politiker in der Regel nur das machen, was die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung nicht unnötig aufregt.

Du führst Glyphosat an, da haben 1,3 Mio ihren Unmut ausgedrückt, das sind selbst auf Deutschland umgelegt nur 1,6%, die Stimmen kamen aber aus ganz Europa.....So what stört niemand also machen:m

Kormoran stört wenn wir es beschönigen 5 Mio Bürger,  aber wer soll es machen, wie, dann kommen die Tierschutzer. ....... tote Vögel,  überall Tote Vögel .....Blut

Da sind wir in den allerwenigsten gebissen ich würde mir wünschen das was passiert, glaube aber nicht das was wirksames kommt


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*



Testudo schrieb:


> Da sind wir in den allerwenigsten gebissen ich würde mir wünschen das was passiert, glaube aber nicht das was wirksames kommt


Und das obwohl klar und eindeutig wissenschaftlich bewiesen und dokumentiert ist, welchen Schaden Kormorane etc. anrichten.

Da ist das vom schwedischen Prof (Video etc. x-mal verlinkt) ja nur das eine. 
Der Anglerverband Niedersachsen (AVN) hat da auch ne schöne Zusammenfassung, in dem sowohl die bescheuerte NABU-Aussage widerlegt wurde, dass Kormoranschäden an Fischen nicht belegt wären, dazu auch  Quellen und Interview mit Wissenschaftler:
http://www.av-nds.de/aktuelles/587-kormoran-nabu-behauptungen-falsch.html

http://www.av-nds.de/images/nachgehakt/2016-11-28_AVN-Faktencheck_Kormoran_final_web.pdf

http://www.av-nds.de/images/nachgehakt/2016-11-28_AVN-ExpertenInterview_ThBregnballe.pdf

http://www.av-nds.de/images/nachgehakt/2016-11-28_AVN-ExpertenInterview_NJepsen.pdf


----------



## Fruehling (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und das obwohl klar und eindeutig wissenschaftlich bewiesen und dokumentiert ist, welchen Schaden Kormorane etc. anrichten.
> 
> Da ist das vom schwedischen Prof (Video etc. x-mal verlinkt) ja nur das eine.
> Der Anglerverband Niedersachsen (AVN) hat da auch ne schöne Zusammenfassung, in dem sowohl die bescheuerte NABU-Aussage widerlegt wurde, dass Kormoranschäden an Fischen nicht belegt wären, dazu auch Quellen und Interview mit Wissenschaftler:
> ...



Alles unbestritten, nur leider keine realistische Antwort auf die Frage nach dem Wie. |wavey:


----------



## BERND2000 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*

Das "Wie" wird wohl erst erdacht, wenn der Wille da ist handeln zu wollen.

 Fakt ist doch das bislang der Kormoran geschützt ist.
 Bislang sind die Staaten ungewillt in dem Vogel ein Problem zu sehen, was sie gemeinsam lösen sollten.

 Bislang wird es eher geduldet, wenn einzelne Betroffene zur Selbstverteidigung greifen wollen.

 Wobei auch dort nur Handlungsunfähigkeit gezeigt wird, wo die Menschen planvolle Handlungen durch die Regierungen und Beamte erwarten.
 Diese aber tricksen eher herum, weil sie sich gar nicht zuständig fühlen.
 Falsch gedacht, Sie sind es welche eigentlich für die Reduzierung zuständig wären, weil Ihnen die Aufgabe obliegt die Natur und Lebensgrundlagen der Menschen zu regeln.

 Bei einer Maximalen Anzahl können die Betroffen vergrämen so viel sie wollen, sind die freien Gewässer leergefressen werden die Kormorane zurückkehren müssen.

 Man könnte zum Beispiel an Fischzuchten und Wehren abschießen was nur geht, erst wenn die Vögel dann diese Stellen meiden, könnten sie so stark ausgedünnt sein, das sie auch in der Fläche wieder genug finden.
 Man könnte auch eine Anzahl bestimmen die ausreicht die Art zu erhalten, wenn dann nachfolgend deutlich weniger Kormorane leben würden, brauchte man auch deutlich weniger im Jahr zu töten.
 So wie heute werden über die Jahre ungleich mehr getötet, ohne das es sinn macht.
 Die Anzahl der legal und geduldet "vergrämter" hust getöteter, Kormorane wird auch in Deutschland etliche Tausend Vögel im Jahr betragen. 
 Das mag für Fischer und Fischzüchter eine schlechte Lösung sein. Für die Masse der Gewässer aber ist es gar keine.
 Der Witz dabei, die Verantwortlichen machen sich die Hände nicht schmutzig und es kostet sie nur ein verständnisvolles Wegsehen.
 Eigentlich aber, wäre es genau Ihre Aufgabe, das selbst zu lösen.
 Den für den Erhalt und Schutz freier Fische und die Produktivität dieser Bestände sind sie zuständig.
 Dafür wurden sie gewählt oder bezahlt, wobei man sich halt die Hände auch schmutzig macht wenn man arbeitet.

 Es reicht also überhaupt nicht, einzelnen gewerblich Betroffenen da ein wenig entgegen zu kommen und Selbstverteidigung beschränkt zuzulassen.
 Selbstverteidigung ist nur das Zeichen das etwas ganz übel schief läuft.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Der Witz dabei, die Verantwortlichen machen sich die Hände nicht schmutzig und es kostet sie nur ein verständnisvolles Wegsehen.
> Eigentlich aber, wäre es genau Ihre Aufgabe, das selbst zu lösen.
> Den für den Erhalt und Schutz freier Fische und die Produktivität dieser Bestände sind sie zuständig.


Seh ich auch so. Staatsaufgabe. WRRL etc.

Nur wohl kaum mit Erfolgsaussicht einklagbar.


----------



## BERND2000 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Seh ich auch so. Staatsaufgabe. WRRL etc.
> 
> Nur wohl kaum mit Erfolgsaussicht einklagbar.


 
 Humor 

 Vorschlag: Alle beteiligten Politiker und Beamte bekommen einen Grundlohn von 50% und einen Bonus von 50%, wenn die fischerreilichen Verhältnisse von 1990 wieder erreicht werden.
Schaffen sie es gar noch die Wanderfische wieder in Gang zu bekommen, stand 1880 gibt es 100% extra.

 Um es gerechter zu gestalten, könnte man es ja  in die später Pension einrechnen.
 Die dann von Jahr zu Jahr sinkt, bis auf Null.

 :m So funktioniert es doch in einer leistungsorientierten Wirtschaftsgesellschaft.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*

gefällt mir ;-))))


----------



## rheinfischer70 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*

Dazu mal konkrete Fragen.
Ist die Zahl der Kormorane einigermaßen genau bekannt? Besonders gemeint sind die durchziehenden Rastkormorane.

Wieviele Kormorane müssten wo geschossen werden, damit ein naturverträglicher Bestand erzielt werden könnte?

Kann beziffert werden, wie hoch der Schaden durch den Kormoran in freien Gewässern ist? Ist schwer zu argumentieren, wenn wir nichts mehr fangen und das nicht eindeutig durch den Kormoran bedingt belegen können.

Die Vogelschützer sagen dann vielleicht bei nachweislichem Fischrückgang, dass die Fische durch die zu höheren oder genausogut durch die niedrigeren Nährstoffeinträge, durch Glyphosat oder sonstiges zurückgegangen ist.

Wenn nur vereinzelt Kormorane geschossen werden, wird diese Entnahme sofort durch erhöhte Jungvogelüberlebensraten ausgeglichen.
Es müssten riesige Mengen Kormoran entnommen werden und da sehe ich bei unserer naturfernen Sofa- und Bambigesellschaft schwarz oder besser grün.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*

ist in diversen Untersuchungen belegt, wobei Zahlen immer schwanken (wie bei Fischen ja auch), dass der NABU da lügt, wurde auch schon klar gestellt. 

Zum ersten einlesen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und das obwohl klar und eindeutig wissenschaftlich bewiesen und dokumentiert ist, welchen Schaden Kormorane etc. anrichten.
> 
> Da ist das vom schwedischen Prof (Video etc. x-mal verlinkt) ja nur das eine.
> Der Anglerverband Niedersachsen (AVN) hat da auch ne schöne Zusammenfassung, in dem sowohl die bescheuerte NABU-Aussage widerlegt wurde, dass Kormoranschäden an Fischen nicht belegt wären, dazu auch Quellen und Interview mit Wissenschaftler:
> ...



Unabhängig davon war es für Menschen noch ein Problem, ne Art zu dezimieren wie Kormoran. 

Ob man weiter gegen Vernunft und Logik Bambisyndromisten regieren lässt oder Regierende beeinflussen wie in D, oder mal über EU- Ebene versuchen Einfluss zu nehmen, ist eine FRage.

Es geht aber eben um Natur- und nicht um Tierschutz.

Unabhängig der Art der Reduktion (von Brutstörunen bis Abschuss) ist das erste, weil einfachst und nachweisbar zu argumentiern:
Weg mit Schutztstatus für eine nicht nur nicht bedrohte, sondern explosiv wachsende Art. 

Das hat ja selbst der NABU-MAnn im Video (wahrscheinlich einer der wenigen klar denken könnenden Schützer) klar formuliert:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dazu muss ich übrigens anmerken, dass hier ein NABU - Mann (Erwin Hemke) mir aus dem Herzen spricht:
> *Er ist gegen den extremistisch einseitigen Schutz von Fischräubern, für eine Reduzierung, für ein gemanagtes Miteinander!*
> 
> So wie auch der schwedische Forscher (siehe Link oben) ..!!
> ...


----------



## BERND2000 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Dazu mal konkrete Fragen.
> Ist die Zahl der Kormorane einigermaßen genau bekannt? Besonders gemeint sind die durchziehenden Rastkormorane.
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Ist eher eine Verständnisfrage.
 So wie bis heute für viele Rauchen und Alkohol eher kaum bewiesen schädlich sind.
 Oder man halt beweisen soll, das es keinen Gott gibt.
 Oder auch die Schmerzfrage bei Tieren oder gar Fischen.

 Die Vernunft würde eher das Gegenteil zu bewiesen erwarten.....
 Mit dem beweisen ist das also so eine Sache...

 Fakt ist das viele Fangstatistiken spiegelbildlich zum Anstieg der Kormorane stehen.
 Das sollte reichen um es in Zusammenhang zu bringen und zum Handeln anzuregen.
 Denn es geht ja längst nicht mehr um den Erhalt der Art Kormoran.
 Es geht heute nur noch um die Tierschutzfrage diesen "harmlosen" Vögel an seiner biologischen Maximalgrenze zu dulden.

 Hier trennt sich nun der Natur und Artenschutz vom doofen naturfernen Tierschützer und deren kindlichen Vorstellungen.
 Schade das viele das selbst nicht einmal verstehen und letzteres gilt auch für Gegner dieser Schützer.

 Was die Zahlen betrifft, sollten die ja längst von den Ämtern selbst genau ermittelt sein, wenn Sie Ihren Job den machen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Fakt ist das viele Fangstatistiken spiegelbildlich zum Anstieg der Kormorane stehen.


Wollte der WAV Stuttgart zum Tag des Neckars als großes Transparent aufhängen,wie Fisch ab- und Kormoran zunahm über 20 Jahre - wurde Ministeriumsseitig verboten:


willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Verlässliche Quellen in BW für Daten Fisch-Kormoran gibt es von der LFUBW. Das schöne ist, die sind dem Unweltminister Untersteller unterstellt und berichten Zahlen, die dann der Minister auf öffentlichen Veranstaltungen nicht akzeptiert oder negiert.
> Trotzdem sind da die  Prognosen so, Fische im Neckar werden weiterhin weniger, Kormorane nehmen zu.
> Alle Maßnahmen den Aalbestand zu verbessern haben nichts gebracht. Der Aalbestand nimmt weiter ab. EU Verordnung weit verfehlt.
> Im September, am Aktiontag Neckar des Unweltministeriums BW wurden wir mit unserem Plakat, 20m x 2 m,  deshalb vom Ministerium nicht zugelassen weil wir genau diese Daten veröffenlichten und mit Bild unterstützten.
> Wir haben dann einfach eine Kundgebung beantragt und durchgeführt. Die Plakate können bei uns gerne kostenlos geliehen werden.



Konnten das dann nur als Kundgebung noch machen..

Achja Stuttgart - nicht nur grüner MP, auch noch grüner OB, und Ex-NABU-GF Baumann Staatssekretär im Umweltministerium...

Denen waren das wohl zu viele Fakten fürs Spendenwillige Volk.

Auch interessant der Vortrag Linkenheim zum Thema, wo auch im Naturkundemuseum nach Kormoranknochen aus alter Zeit gesucht - und praktisch nix gefunden wurde.:


Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ja - die 2 Stunden sind wirklich lang, aber auch wirklich lohnenswert.
> 
> Ich fand z.B. den Kormoran-Vortrag von Udo Metz absolut interessant.
> Es wird ja immerwieder behauptet der Kormoran sei ein einheimischer Vogel, Udo und seine Mitstreiter haben dann mal alte Chroniken gewälzt: Ergebnis - in den historischen Aufzeichnungen taucht dieser in Baden-Württemberg nicht auf.
> ...


----------



## Ossipeter (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*

Eine Möglicheit, https://wildundhund.de/fischdiebe-verhaften-lockjagd-auf-kormorane-7615/
 gibt ein Dutzend weitere.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*

Super Link, Danke Dir!
Passt (Kormorane schiessen am Chiemsee) genau dazu von gestern:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Kritischer Kormoranbestand am Chiemsee*
> https://www.berchtesgadener-anzeige...kormoranbestand-am-chiemsee-_arid,372984.html


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*

2 Jäger schießen in 6 Stunden 12 Kormorane, also 1 Kormoran pro Jäger und Stunde.

Hoffentlich finden wir noch einen Platz am Wasser.

Wir haben in MV derzeitig wohl 15500 Brutpaare


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*

Effektiv war das nicht, aber besser als nix allemal - aber die wollten mit Sicherheit auch nicht  mit 100 in der Zeitung stehen ;-)

Aber die 12 sind da schon mal um ein Zentner Fisch, der in Woche mehr überbleibt - regelmäßig wiederholen und dazu Brutbekämpfung zur richtigen Reduktion und zuerst mal extremistisch-einseitigen Vollschutz aufheben für eine nicht bedrohte, sich massenhaft ausbreitende Art..


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*

Weil ich auch gerne lobe, so wie hier den NABU-Mann, statt immer nur "meckern", hol ich das mal wieder hoch:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dazu muss ich übrigens anmerken, dass hier ein NABU - Mann (Erwin Hemke) mir aus dem Herzen spricht:
> *Er ist gegen den extremistisch einseitigen Schutz von Fischräubern, für eine Reduzierung, für ein gemanagtes Miteinander!*
> 
> So wie auch der schwedische Forscher (siehe Link oben) ..!!
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*

Und lokaler Abschuss/Vergrämung wirkt in der Praxis:
Massenweise dicke Brocken
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1624376/

Topp-Ertrag trotz nicht guter Wetterbedingungen, aber der "Feind Nummer 1, der Kormoran", wäre nicht so zum Zuge gekommen wie sonst, da , da die  Jägern, die mit den Schlaubefischern kooperieren und die Fischräuber regelmäßig bejagen, wohl Erfolg hatten.

Schön, auch mal Erfolgsmeldungen zu lesen!!


----------



## fishhawk (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*

Hallo,



> Und lokaler Abschuss/Vergrämung wirkt in der Praxis:



Verlagert aber nur das Problem und löst es nicht.

Deshalb dürfte der zweite Teich dann praktisch fischleer gewesen sein.
Die Viecher sind ja nicht doof und fischen dann eben alle dort, wo nicht vergrämt wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*

Deswegen muss der Schutz weg, damit JEDER vergrämen kann überall - wers dann nicht macht, braucht auch nicht jammern

So wie Wissenschaft und NABU -Mann das ja auch fordern - Reduktion.


----------



## Fruehling (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*

Wären die Kormorane denn überhaupt zum Zuge gekommen, bei erwarteten Entnahmegewichten von knapp 3 jedoch durchschnittlich erreichten 4 Kilo (K6 mit gut 65cm)?

Wenn nicht, würde das ja bedeuten, daß die 15 Tonnen Mehrertrag aus den Speisefisch-Teichen gar nichts mit der Bejagung zu tun haben, oder lese ich da was falsch, bzw. sind die Karpfen über mehrere Jahre in ein und demselben Teich, zu Anfang also noch klein genug, daß sie als Kormoranfutter taugen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*

Da gings ja um die Bejagung vorher .


----------



## fishhawk (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*



> Wären die Kormorane denn überhaupt zum Zuge gekommen, bei erwarteten Entnahmegewichten von knapp 3 jedoch durchschnittlich erreichten 4 Kilo (K6 mit gut 65cm)?



Aus dem Artikel geht nicht hervor, mit welcher Größe die Karpfen in die Speisefischteiche eingesetzt wurden.

Bei der Ursachenforschung wird als eine Möglichkeit die Vergrämung genannt, die scheint es vorher evtl. nicht gegeben zu haben. 

Als "Beweis" reicht das natürlich nicht aus, höchstens als Verdacht.


----------

